# Diesel Ryder 400w grow



## growkindnugs (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey everybody, this is my first grow in several years. I constructed a pretty ghetto setup in the corner of my spare bedroom, but I'm pretty sure it's going to work. I've used this same design many times with great success. I germinated 10 of joint doctor's diesel ryder using the paper towel method, and within 24 hrs I had 10 taprots showing. I then placed them in rapid rooter soil plugs, and into the humidity dome they went. They stayed in the dome under 2 agro veg bulbs for 4 days until the roots broke through the bottom of the plug. I then placed them in 2 gal grow bags with Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil. I'm using a Hydrofarm 400 MH/HPS, cool mist humidifier, air purifier, fox farm nutes, and 3 fans. Also, there is a window I open daily for fresh air. These pics are at age 15, and besides a couple of plants having a few leaves that are curling upwards, I think they are pretty healthy looking. Here, I'll just let the pictures do the rest of the talking!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello Growkindnugs 

Looking wonderful :aok:

When I grow Lowryders I put the seed direct in the soil after the tap root shows, ive had no problems at all, we all do things differently.

I will be watching your grow with interest :hubba: 

eace:


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 18, 2009)

hey hippy, glad you're on board!!  I'm a forsure hippy in the usa, Florida to be exact..How's england?  I've heard great things, especially about the hashish, haha.  And i've seen people start the auto's both ways with great success.  I'm pretty sure i just spotted 3 males, i'm gonna give it a day or 2 then pull those bastards.  I do plan on making a small amount of seeds, so i gotta save at least one.  peace


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 18, 2009)

good lookin grow!  What is the average time for the diesel ryders, start to finish?


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks alot maine...this is my first go round with the diesel ryder, but I've seen several grows of it that lasted approximately 56 to 61 days


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 19, 2009)

Its good that your going to make your own seeds, from my experience you get 2 males to 1 female, so a healthy seed supply is needed 

Where did you get your seeds from?


----------



## Alistair (Jan 19, 2009)

Growkindnugs, I really like your setup, and your plants look great.  Yes, please keep us updated on this one.


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks a lot Young, i'll def keep everybody posted!  i got my seeds from attitude seedbank, i feel like its the best place right now, especially for those of us who are located within the nasty USA!  i'm gonna give it another day or so, but it looks like i have a 50/50 split of m/f.  the 5 ladies are doing really well and i'll post some more pics in the morning...peace


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice set up.Don't kill anything until you see actual male flowers. I'm growing diesel ryder right now, along with a few other strains, and the DR gave me the first female to show sex. It also gave me the second to last female, out of thirty four girls, so wait for it.

Also, if you want to breed DR's, watch your phenos. In my DR's, I have two distinct phenos; one is short and almost round in stature, like a tennis ball of bud on a stick; the other one is taller with lots of side branching. They tennis balls also showed sex super early, so wait to see them take off before you put any pollen on them.

Good Luck


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm going to watch this as well, I've been trying to follow auto threads. I'm going to order some sort of autos soon.


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks alot guys!  i'll forsure wait a little while before i murder any of those males.  4 of them are showing little balls, and another has nothing yet, so i'm gonna give it some time.  stay tuned


----------



## Growdude (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks good, cant wait for buds I bet!

More pics!


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 20, 2009)

ohhh, the anticipation is killing me, i CANNOT wait for some fresh heady nugs, i've been smoking mediocre buds for too long!  got some new pics up, looks like i got 5 females, and thats the 5 males on the outside!  i also switched to the hps bulb.


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 20, 2009)

more pics....


----------



## blownupnostril (Jan 20, 2009)

lookin very very nice there man i wish i had the skills to do that lol ill be:watchplant:


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks alot bro


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 20, 2009)

Are you using the standard bulbs in the HID??
Just wondering.


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 20, 2009)

well, its a 400w MH ballast and I just put in a standard hps conversion bulb.


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 21, 2009)

alright dudes, got some new pics, 18 days old!  5 females. I decided to kill all the males and make seeds on my next go round.  pic 2 is the biggest, bushiest female, she is my queen!  their all really healthy


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 21, 2009)

i'm gonna start to add these next watering


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 21, 2009)

actually you could haved used the big bloom from the start..(it good for seedlings with a lil superthrive) but u doin good nevertheless...i'm def gonna follow this grow, as I'm a certified fan of all the autos out there...jus love em'! looking very healthy...grow, grow, grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 21, 2009)

awesome, thanks bro.  i was just talking bout this on another forum, i'm not a pro with nutes, so any input would be great.  a buddy just told me to use  				 			


 			 			2tsp tiger bloom 1 Tbsp Big Bloom / per gallon?

do you think that'd be ok for these auto's?  i thought it was a bit too much, but i need to figure it out by 2morrow, cause it's time to feed em!


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 26, 2009)

honestly, i dont wana give any bad advice, (as I dont know the exact specifics of your watering times), but when u do give em' nutes, always alternate between feedings...ie;water then nutes then water then nutes..also, u may wanna get some clearex by bonnticare..use this to flush your babies every 10 days or so..(this will remove any salt/nutes build-up in your soil) a good rule of thumb is to use the mollasses when u just use "ph-balanced" [email protected]@k @ richy B's & grandaddytoke lowryder grow journals...they have had the best and biggest yeilds i've seen on here! peace and good luck! i will b watching this through-out!


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 27, 2009)

hey guys, how's everybody doin!? here's the newest round of pictures, 25 days old. i went out of town for 4 days and my old lady took care of the little ladies, she did a good job. i'm down to 4 females, ended up with 6 males! 3 of the females are super healthy, with green leaves and thick stems, but the other lady is turning light yellow and is thinner than the rest, it also has small brown spots on some leaves and seems to be growing slower! what could this be, they all are in the same soil and have been fed big bloom with molasses one time. earlier today i fed with straight water.


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 27, 2009)

here's the rest of the healthy bitches!


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 28, 2009)

She is probably lacking magnesium..with cannabis Mg deficiency shows on the lower sunleaves,(fanleaves) first, the green between the veins becoming a little lighter green as the very early symptom. seeing it at this stage means the plants are telling you "I NEED MAGNESIUM NOW!!" A quick fix for this would be a lil epsom salt,(1 teaspoon per 5 litres of water) dissolve the epsom salt in some hot water first to make sure it has all dissolved properly. use when watering/feeding in soil.....once in the veg. stage and twice in flower,(day 10 & 35) Also, like i said before..u may need to flush!!....hope this helps...:hubba: 



			
				growkindnugs said:
			
		

> hey guys, how's everybody doin!? here's the newest round of pictures, 25 days old. i went out of town for 4 days and my old lady took care of the little ladies, she did a good job. i'm down to 4 females, ended up with 6 males! 3 of the females are super healthy, with green leaves and thick stems, but the other lady is turning light yellow and is thinner than the rest, it also has small brown spots on some leaves and seems to be growing slower! what could this be, they all are in the same soil and have been fed big bloom with molasses one time. earlier today i fed with straight water.


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks alot man!  i'm gonna go get some epsom salt right now!!  hopefully she'll come around and look like the rest of her sisters


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 30, 2009)

cool, and post sum pics after you treat them....


----------



## growkindnugs (Jan 30, 2009)

will do, thanks bro


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 1, 2009)

hey dudes...how ya'll doin?  here's the ladies @ 30 days old, bout halfway done already!  the 2 that were yellowing are comin around, their alot more green now...And then the 2 HUGE bitches, the one on the far is just massive, i can't wait to see what they yield.  they really seem to be thriving with the fox farm nutes and perfect conditions.  take a look, and meet my dog Riley.  oh yeah, that rectangular looking thing is my 2 tube 6500k fluoro, it was just laying in my garage so i ghetto rigged it up, figured what harm can it do!?  haha


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 1, 2009)

more lovelyness...


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 1, 2009)

and my tools..


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah boyeeeeeeeeee!!!! LOOKING DAMM GOOD BRO!!


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 2, 2009)

appreciate bro


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 3, 2009)

great stuff, good lookin ladies, u know i use molasses only last 2 weeks during flush as it does help the plants retain natural sugars, and at half way through to help release salt buildup's.
Dc
good **** man! nice volcano, i've got a silver surfer thats a dome blower. now i need a bubbler attachment for the whip. oo ya


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 3, 2009)

appreciate it brotha...yeah, i only used a little bit of molasses one time, i'm prob gonna use it like 2 more feedings, its great stuff!  i hear terrific things about that silver surfer, i think that's gonna be my next purchase.  it delivers a wonderful toke huh?


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 3, 2009)

yes, its the perfect vape for me, its cheap too.
Dc
p.s. get a bubbler attachment, its baller.


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah, i'm gonna order it forsure, real soon


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 5, 2009)

hey guys, i just watered the ladies and wanted to take a couple pics of the monsters!!  round 35 days old...enjoy


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 5, 2009)

here's some more...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 6, 2009)

Great lookin' ladies kindnugs ...I'm tryin' to check out some of the auto grows around here before i get my grow tent and 400switchable  setup...i've got 10 auto AK beans and hoping to order another LR hybrid, like power stout from mdanzig ...or maybe just the LR dwarf mix, just not sure really...height is the main concern , only 4ftL 20inW 4ftH ...thinkin' about orderin' a small 2ft. t5 light for seedlings ...i was wonderin', what's the measurements on the 2gal. grow bags??? as i'll be having almost the same set-up, 400w complete grow pack from HTG ...but enough from me, i'll look forward to seeing these babies grows ...maybe you can stop by last year's outdoor journal of mine to check out if you're bored  ...but till next time, keep it up and keep it GREEN...


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 12, 2009)

hey toker, thanks alot man.  i'll def check out your outdoor grow.  i'm gonna do some outdoor ladies this year for the first time ever, i can't wait.  i transplanted to 3 gal bags since i only had 4 females. the 2 gal bags are like, 12 inch tall or so, not too big.


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, i can't believe my little girls are already 40 days old!! my 2 massive bitches are in front and behind is the 2 retarded stepsisters, haha, their not that bad. and guys, the girl on the left of pic, in front, is sooooo ******* crystally and yummy looking! enjoy dudes..oh and toker, i just browsed through your outdoor journal, nice ******* work!  we are the opposite in that you've never done indoor and i've never attempted outdoor.  I plan on starting my outdoor in another month, maybe 2, so i'll need all the tips i can get.  do you know some good outdoor strains that would thrive in florida?  and should i dig large holes for my babies and fill back with a custom mix!?  i want some big bitches!


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 12, 2009)

few more...


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 12, 2009)

lookin good bro keep up the work


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

dang man those are dope
literally


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks for all the kind words dudes


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 13, 2009)

hey thanks man , but i can't say about any strains from experience...i've only grown from bagseed , but there's a few awesome strains that'll do well around your way...but you got the right idea outdoors, prep'n your plots is where a lotta ppl go wrong it seems like...make sure you've got at least a 12 inch up to 18 maybe ( correct me anyone if i'm wrong) ...but i've always used put about an inch or so of compost at the bottom and  maybe 1/3 compost  w/ the remaining soil i guess ...it's not really an exact thing for me , but if you get 'em knee high by july you're doin' good   ...but on the other hand, some of the ladies i had didn't sprout till middle of June..? but the grow's lookin' great man ...i'll be getting my tent and equipment tuesday hopefully , according to htg and ups ...but keep it up and keep it GREEN...


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 13, 2009)

cool bro, thanks


----------



## cuy103 (Mar 12, 2009)

Any update?  Did you harvest yet?


----------



## PaPaTiLt (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, Talk about leaving us hanging rofl


----------



## growkindnugs (Mar 14, 2009)

hey dudes, sorry bout that, i pretty much abandoned this forum cause it seemed to be dead and i like rollitup better...i don't know if this is allowed, and i really don't care cause i won't be here, i'll be at rollitup and for those of you who care here's the link to my journal, *EDIT*.  i finished with a bit over 3 ozs of premium dank!  it is super stoney!!  peace


----------



## 420benny (Mar 15, 2009)

Funny I don't feel dead and I see lots of my friends just chatting away. Hey, who's dead? Speak up! Peace.


----------



## growkindnugs (Mar 15, 2009)

well maybe not dead smart guy, just less active than rollitup...also, everything on this shitty site takes longer to load on my comp!!  rollitup seems to move faster in every aspect...


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 17, 2009)

Lol!!!!


----------



## THCdepot (May 31, 2009)

good looking plants bro


----------



## 420benny (Jun 1, 2009)

gkn, you might just fit in over there. Happy trails


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 1, 2009)

yea freak get outa here!!!!:angrywife: :hairpull: :argue: no one likes you!! hahaha jk man


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jun 1, 2009)

gotta run out the door, but i'm subscribn to read lata!! nice pics


----------

